# Ford 9N Choke Problem



## drps517 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a 1940 9N, that has run like a top since I bought it last year. I use it for mowing and plowing snow. I have recently started having to use the choke so the engine will run smoothly after reaching operating temperature. Nothing lose or leaking, that I can see anyway. Any help?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I would think that the carb is getting out of adjustment or you have an intake leak somewhere, but there are some super savoy 9N members here that would likely shed more light on this for you. Any pictures of your mocheene?


----------



## Smarterthanfox (Apr 20, 2010)

I have had the experience that as the filter or settling bulb plugs or the fuel line gets obstructed or the carburettor with out any of these items gets grit into the jets a little choke becomes necessary to pull the gas through to keep the engine running. You can go that route until it quits and then clean it....you can also reduce plugging by cleaning additives added to the fuel. You may benefit by adding an inline fuel filter, you may have to clean out the gas tank if there is too much matter in it. What I am saying is that pulling the choke uses engine suction to take more of the gas through when enough is not making its way on its own. That means there is a definite plug in the flow that has to be removed and this problem generally slowly gets worse until the engine won''t stay running. It will soon be cleaning time I think for your machine.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a 8N that did the same thing, I found the main adjustment threads waowed out and sucking air, new carb fixed the proplem


----------



## Luedeman (Oct 2, 2013)

My 9N runs fine, except when going up or down a hill. Then occasionally the carb floods and gas pours out the carb. I have rebuilt the carb, but I suspect the float is sticking. Any suggestions?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Check your carburetor float for leakage / fuel inside it. I read a comment from a guy online stating that he removed the float and found that the float had fuel in it from a tiny pin hole leak.

His tractor was gradually flooding it as it went up or down the slope, giving the effect of the choke being "on" causing it to run way too rich and sputter and die. Next time you have the carb apart remove the float and give it a shake and see if there is any liquid in it.


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Several ideas:

Float could be making contact with the bowl causing it to not effectively close the needle. Check the float for lateral play due to excessive wear to the pivot.

Is the gasket under the needle seat in place and is the seat tightened down tight? 

Next time you have the carb apart, take the needle between your fingers and with slight pressure rotate it repeatedly in the seat. This helps create a sealing ring on the needle & seat. This is especially useful with new needle & seat.

Try increasing the float gap from 1/4" to 3/8".


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

It may be difficult to hear or sense fuel sloshing inside a leaking float. Another way to check your float for leakage (pinhole leak) is to put it in a small container of gasoline an see if one side sinks deeper relative to the other side.


----------

